# 55Gallon Planted



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i thought i would post a couple of pics its not done i still have to install the co2 and another light but then its pretty much done heres a few pics once they start growing and filling in more ill post another set of BETTER pics, gotta figure out the settings.
View attachment 145483


View attachment 145484


View attachment 145485


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i thought i would post a couple of pics its not done i still have to install the co2 and another light but then its pretty much done heres a few pics once they start growing and filling in more ill post another set of BETTER pics, gotta figure out the settings.


looks nice man. grown out, it should be even nicer.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking very nice so far... now just get that CO2 hooked up and start dosing it with ferts!


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

nice tank josh.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks good, when's the rhom going in there?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone cant wait to finish the set up and start dosing to get it growing good and i have to figure out how to get better setting on my camera its a 6.1mega pixel but it want to focus on the front of the tank instead of inside the tank at the plants



> looks good, when's the rhom going in there?


umm i dont think im getting any rhom anytime soon... i got into an accident friday night/saturday morning and slammed into a pole so thats why i havent finished setting up the co2 and lights, and im not going to be able to afford any rhom anytime soon, ill post a pic of my rim, thank God somehow my rim took the full force of the pole but i bet you havent seen a rim torn like this one P.S. dont drink and drive


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Thanks everyone cant wait to finish the set up and start dosing to get it growing good and i have to figure out how to get better setting on my camera its a 6.1mega pixel but it want to focus on the front of the tank instead of inside the tank at the plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Yoshin. You need to get the co2 soon and you also need to start to fertilize those plants before they begin to die.

Awesome set up man.

Hater


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Lots of cool plants!

What is your setup?

If you want your hairgrass and other foreground plants to grow faster, it isn't a bad idea to separate carefully into plugs, and replant where you want the carpet to grow
Just a little comment


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well even w/o a rhom a bunch of neon tetras and bolivian rams would look really good.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my thoughts exactly lament, im getting neons and my LFS has 2 awsome looking rams im gonna put in there. and maybe a few gold barbs/tiger barbs but eventually when i get outa debt im gonna get a rhom for sure.

Dippy right now my setup is 2wpg and im doing minor dosing, im gonna separate the hairgras and micro sword i just wanted to get them in water and some lights/ and a little bit of ferts because my DHG was turning brown from shipping but its doing good now and tomorrow when i get home from school im going to install the other light to get 2.5wpg and finish setting up my co2, then im gonna start the correct dosing schedule, but right now i have really high nitrates for some reason, around 60ppm, even though it was 15ppm out of the tap?? maybe the flora base releases nitrates ima do a water change after i get the co2 and stuff setup then check and start dosing.
heres the stock on my tank also
3xRotalla Wallichii (Rotalla wallichii)
1xSag, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)(10 plants per order)
3xDwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) pot
3xMyrio, Red (Myriophyllum heterophyllum)
3xMyrio, Green (Myrio pinnatum)
3xMayaca (Mayaca fluviatilis)
3xCabomba Green (Cabomba carolina)
3xCabomba Purple (Red)(Cabomba pulcherrima)
3xAmbulia (Limnophila indica)
2xBacopa (Bacopa carolina)
1xSword, Narrow Leaf Chain (Echinodorus tennelus)(sold 10 per order)
3xSword, Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)(Pot)
1xVals, Corkscrew (Vallisneria americana) (10 plants per order)
3xBaby Tears (Hemianthus micranthemoides)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> my thoughts exactly lament, im getting neons and my LFS has 2 awsome looking rams im gonna put in there. and maybe a few gold barbs/tiger barbs but eventually when i get outa debt im gonna get a rhom for sure.
> 
> Dippy right now my setup is 2wpg and im doing minor dosing, im gonna separate the hairgras and micro sword i just wanted to get them in water and some lights/ and a little bit of ferts because my DHG was turning brown from shipping but its doing good now and tomorrow when i get home from school im going to install the other light to get 2.5wpg and finish setting up my co2, *Just letting you know that it would be a great idea to get the CO2 up and running b4 putting more light on. When you change your setup, be on the lookout for algea, because for some reason it likes to show up after changes are made to your setup.*
> then im gonna start the correct dosing schedule, but right now i have really high nitrates for some reason, around 60ppm, even though it was 15ppm out of the tap??* Hey, that saves you on fertilizer, I would be happy about that lol--but you have to watch it doesn't get too high though.. ==waterchanges.* maybe the flora base releases nitrates ima do a water change after i get the co2 and stuff setup then check and start dosing. *I don't think florabase has nitrates, but you never know.. I simply don't know*
> ...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful advice dippy, im getting an algea crew together(right now i have 3 chinese algea eaters) im also going to get a couple SAE, the tiny ones to get to those hard to reach spaces, my LFS ordered me some algea eating shrimp and hopefully they breed and build a population in my tank. then im going to go the OLD FASHIONED WAY, stick my hand in there and get down and dirty, by tomorrow i should have everything set up and dosing starting at an actual schedule. plants been in there 3 days, first day with no lighting, 2nd with 10 hours and today i gave micros, fe, k and a dash of phosphates and a 12 hour light cycle due to some browning on a couple of the plants, i figure they should start coming around once i get some co2 pumping into that tank it took me forever to find a place to fill my tank, every place wanted to exchange their crapy tanks for my brand new polished tank







, finally i got a paintball gun shop to fill it kinda pricey but ill be on the lookout for a better co2 supplier. thanks again dippy im sure ill be posting more picks once i see some stuff growing good or bad


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Grrr, i hooked up my co2 and i only thought there was one instruction set, and it said to open the flow valve to 10lbs, so i did and it pumped an enormous amount of co2 into my tanks, but now i think the diaphram is messed up after i tried to adjust it using the correct bubble count method its very inconsisten it goes from about 1 bubble every 3 seconds too a raging stream of co2 is there any way to fix this problem maybe relieve the built up pressure behind the diaphram?? or is it messed up and needs repairs now?? plz any help would be appreciated.

*Update* i got all the lights installed and the co2 working finally, thanks alot too Dippy for helping me figure out the co2, thought i would post a full tankshot of the finished product, but it will start growing good now with 2.5wpg and co2. enjoy








View attachment 122774


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

That Flora Base is good stuff, it drastically softenes the water and helps hold a stable PH also, and my chain swords are already sending out runners which i am propagating at the moment







. here was my water params prior to and after the flora base.
Prior After Flora Base
P.H>*8.0* P.H>*7.0*
Nitrate>15ppm Nitrate>20ppm 
Nitrite>0ppm Nitrite>0ppm
Ammonia>0ppm Ammonia>0ppm
GH>*13ppm* GH>*5ppm*
KH>*9ppm* KH>*2ppm*

And my plants seemed to be doing very well in the flora base substrate, i would recommend it to anyone and until today i havent even started a steady consistent dosing schedule, so i can't wait to see what the increased light/co2/ferts will have to offer my tank. thanks to everyone for helping me get this project on track.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That tank is sweet Josh. Don't worry about the Rhom buddy, I got ya covered!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> That Flora Base is good stuff, it drastically softenes the water and helps hold a stable PH also, and my chain swords are already sending out runners which i am propagating at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that stuff is great.. I don't understand how substrate can take in calcium and magnesium, but it's very cool, hope the tank does well for ya!
The substrate should eventually slow down on how soft it makes the water, say in 6-8 months. But you never know..
Just saying that so that you don't overlook it down the road. I have ADA substrate in my 10g, and I was cutting the water with R/O to help the substrate last longer. 
Just thought I would share that..


----------

